# الرجاء المساعدة العاجلة



## husam neim (15 مايو 2009)

انا شاب مسلم درزي اريد اعتناق المسيحية بشكل جدي لأنها ديانة التسامح والمحبة لكنني خائف لأنني اقيم في قطر فهل من شخص يساعدني الرجاء


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 مايو 2009)

husam neim قال:


> انا شاب مسلم درزي اريد اعتناق المسيحية بشكل جدي لأنها ديانة التسامح والمحبة لكنني خائف لأنني اقيم في قطر فهل من شخص يساعدني الرجاء



*أهلا بك يا حسام

سلام المسيح يكون لك

ما نوع المساعدة التى تريدها*


----------



## husam neim (15 مايو 2009)

مشكور جداً اخي المشرق اريد المساعدة في الخطوة الاولى لأعتناق المسيحية دين التسامح والسلام


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (15 مايو 2009)

هلا بك يا حسام

سلام المسيح يكون لك
نحن هنا جميعا معك اخى الحبيب


----------



## husam neim (15 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي حيران على المجاملة وسلام المسيح لك


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 مايو 2009)

husam neim قال:


> مشكور جداً اخي المشرق اريد المساعدة في الخطوة الاولى لأعتناق المسيحية دين التسامح والسلام


*
الخطوة الأولى هى الصلاة بإيمان وبصدق لطلب المعونة الإلهية للتعرف على الإله الحقيقي

مع قرآة الكتاب المقدس, وابدأ بإنجيل متى*


----------



## husam neim (15 مايو 2009)

مشكور جداً على هذه المساعدة وهل ممكن ان تزودني بجميع الكتب


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (15 مايو 2009)

ادخل اخى على هذا الرابط الحديث جدا 
الرب ينور طريقك اخى الحبيب

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81992


----------



## husam neim (15 مايو 2009)

مشكور جداً على هذا المرور الطيب وعلى هذه المساعدة


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 مايو 2009)

husam neim قال:


> مشكور جداً على هذه المساعدة وهل ممكن ان تزودني بجميع الكتب


*
ستجد الكتاب المقدس مع التفاسير فى هذا الرابط

http://www.arabchurch.com/bible.php*


----------



## husam neim (15 مايو 2009)

مشكور جداً على هذا الكتاب وارجو ان يعم الخير والسلام والتوفيق دربك وطريقك بوركت وشكراً


----------



## husam neim (16 مايو 2009)

اخواني المسيحية جميعا بوركتم  بدأت في الامس قرأة الانجيل وبدأت بأنجيل متى 
لذلك اطلب من الأخوة تفهم موقفي بأنني اخترت الطريق الصح وانا في الأمس كنت خائف ولكن بعدما قرأت الأنجيل املك الشجاعة لكي اتكلم امام جميع العالم
اريد ان اعتنق المسيحية اريد ان اعتنق المسيحية اريد ان اعتنق المسيحية
اريد ان اعتنق المسيحية اريد ان اعتنق المسيحية اريد ان اعتنق المسيحية 

اريد ان اعتنق المسيحية اريد ان اعتنق المسيحية اريد ان اعتنق المسيحية
اريد ان اعتنق المسيحية اريد ان اعتنق المسيحية اريد ان اعتنق المسيحية


----------



## husam neim (16 مايو 2009)

*اخواني المسيحية بوركتم*

اخواني المسيحية جميعاً في اي بقعة من الأرض كنتم سلام المسيح لكم ان مسلم درزي اريد اعتناق المسيحية دين التسامح والمحبة والسلام والأبتعاد عن دين الكذب والنفاق والارهاب في الاول كنت خائفاً ان اعلن انني اريد اعتناق المسيحية لأنه كما تعرفون جميعأ يوجد الكثير من المتشددين الاسلاميون المجانين ولكن في الأمس بعدما قرأت الانجيل وبدأت بأنجيل متى لم اعد خائف ان اعلن واليوم اقوله بكل صراحة وامام جميع العالم وبدون خوف من أحد
 اريد اعتناق المسيحية دين المحبة والتسامح والسلام
 اريد اعتناق المسيحية دين المحبة والتسامح والسلام
 اريد اعتناق المسيحية دين المحبة والتسامح والسلام
 اريد اعتناق المسيحية دين المحبة والتسامح والسلام
 اريد اعتناق المسيحية دين المحبة والتسامح والسلام
 اريد اعتناق المسيحية دين المحبة والتسامح والسلام
 اريد اعتناق المسيحية دين المحبة والتسامح والسلام
 اريد اعتناق المسيحية دين المحبة والتسامح والسلام


----------



## fredyyy (16 مايو 2009)

husam neim قال:


> اخواني المسيحية جميعا بوركتم بدأت في الامس قرأة الانجيل وبدأت بأنجيل متى
> لذلك اطلب من الأخوة تفهم موقفي بأنني اخترت الطريق الصح وانا في الأمس كنت خائف ولكن بعدما قرأت الأنجيل املك الشجاعة لكي اتكلم امام جميع العالم
> 
> *اريد ان اعتنق* المسيحية *اريد ان اعتنق* المسيحية *اريد ان اعتنق* المسيحية
> ...


 

*الرب سمع صوتك تكلم إليه *

*إفتح قلبك وفمك للمسيح وأخبره بكل ما تشعر به *

*الرب يُريدك أن تمشي في النور ... سر مع الله في طريق الحق *


----------



## fredyyy (16 مايو 2009)

*رد: اخواني المسيحية بوركتم*



husam neim قال:


> اخواني المسيحية جميعاً في اي بقعة من الأرض كنتم سلام المسيح لكم ان مسلم درزي اريد اعتناق المسيحية دين التسامح والمحبة والسلام والأبتعاد عن دين الكذب والنفاق والارهاب في الاول كنت خائفاً ان اعلن انني اريد اعتناق المسيحية لأنه كما تعرفون جميعأ يوجد الكثير من المتشددين الاسلاميون المجانين ولكن في الأمس بعدما قرأت الانجيل وبدأت بأنجيل متى لم اعد خائف ان اعلن واليوم اقوله بكل صراحة وامام جميع العالم وبدون خوف من أحد
> اريد اعتناق المسيحية دين المحبة والتسامح والسلام
> اريد اعتناق المسيحية دين المحبة والتسامح والسلام
> اريد اعتناق المسيحية دين المحبة والتسامح والسلام
> ...


 

*إذا كنت تريد أن تكون مسيحيًا *

*فالله يريدك أن تكون إبنًا له *

*تمتع بسلام الله ... تمتع بفداء المسيح ... إفرح بغفران خطاياك *

*عيش حراً من عبودية الخطية ... إستلم من الآن ضمان الحياة الأبدية *

*إستمر في قراءة الانجيل ... أخبار السماء السارة لمن يريد حرية مجد أولاد الله في المسيح يسوع *


----------



## husam neim (16 مايو 2009)

*رد: اخواني المسيحية بوركتم*

مشكور وبوركت اخي على موقفك معي وفقت ومشكور


----------



## fredyyy (16 مايو 2009)

*رد: اخواني المسيحية بوركتم*



husam neim قال:


> مشكور وبوركت اخي على موقفك معي وفقت ومشكور


 

*نرحب بكل إستفساراتك ... وأنت تقرأ الكتاب المقدس *


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: اخواني المسيحية بوركتم*

سلام المسيح اخي العزيز

اعتناق المسيحية معناه بداية حياة جديدة و علاقة مع الله و قبلو المسيح في حياتك

ان كنت مقتنع 100%  خذ الخطوة


و ان لم تكن متاكد اقرا واستفسر و بعدها خذ الخطوة 


ربي يبارك بيك و يحميك


صرت ابنا لله


مرحبين بكل اسالتك


----------



## husam neim (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: اخواني المسيحية بوركتم*

مشكورة اختي لأهتمامك وللمساعدة


----------



## My Rock (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: اخواني المسيحية بوركتم*

الأخ husam
تفضل بقراءة الموضوع التالي: كيف أؤمن بالمسيح؟ 
و أرجع لي هنا بأي سؤال و أستفسار
يجب أن تفهم و تؤمن قبل أن تعلن أيمانك
فالأيمان ليست كلمات تقال و تُكرر, بل رجاء و يقين.


----------



## husam neim (17 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي الغالي على هذا الأهتمام واكرر لك رغبتي النابعة من صميم قلبي بأعتناق المسيحية دين المحبة والسلام


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (17 مايو 2009)

*امين امين الرب يكمل طريقك ويكون معك اطلب منه حتلقيه ديما جنبك صلى  بحرار وربنا يكون معك ويبعدك عن حروب  الشرير 
*​


----------



## husam neim (17 مايو 2009)

الف شكر اخي على هذا الكلام الرائع بوركت وشكراً


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مايو 2009)

husam neim قال:


> اكرر لك رغبتي النابعة من صميم قلبي بأعتناق المسيحية دين المحبة والسلام



*أنت مسيحي الآن, فالمسيحية إيمان قبل الشعائر
المسيحية هى علاقة خاصة بين الخالق والمخلوق
المسيحية هى أن تكون لديك الجراءة بأن تدعوا الله بـ أبى 
المسيحية هى أن تعيش وصايا السيد المسيح
ووصاياه ستجدها فى "الإنجيل"*


----------



## husam neim (17 مايو 2009)

مشكور جداً اخي الكريم


----------



## اني بل (21 مايو 2009)

أخي العزيز..أنت من المرحبين بك بسبب ما أبديت من رغبة لاتباع الرب ..لكن أحبأن  أقول لك بكل تواضع ومحبة ..مهم جدا" أن نطرح الخوف" ليس معنى أن الأمور ليست في يدنا أن نتصرف بخوف ...كان بولس أسيرا" تحت سيطرة قائد المئة ومع هذا فقد أعلن رأيه في ابحار السفينة الى هذا القائد بكل شجاعة ...
لا ، لم يتحدث اليه كأسير مرتعب بل كمن له سلطان..هذه الشجاعة لا نراها في هذا الموقف فقط بل في كل المواقف المثيلة التي جاز فيها بولس ، كان يتحدث بشجاعة وثقة وكأنه القاضي وليس المتهم ..تأمله وهو مقيد بالسلاسل يتحدث أمام فيلكس الوالي ، هل كان يرتجف، كلا بل فيلكس هو الذي خاف وارتعب!!..يخبرنا سفر أعمال الرسل قائلا" " بينما كان ( بولس ) يتكلم عن البر والتعفف والدينونة العتيدة أن تكون ارتعب فيلكس " ( أعمال 24 : 25 )
تأمل أيضا" شجاعته وهو يحاكم كمتهم مقيد بالسلاسل يوجه كلماته الى أغريباس الملك وفستوس الواليفيقول لهما " لماذا يعد عندكم أمرا" لا يصدق ان أقام الله أموتا" " ( أعمال 26 : 8 ) ..وتأمل أيضا" كلماته لأغريباس الملك " أتؤمن أيها الملك أغريباس بالأنبياء .أنا اعلم أنك تؤمن " ( أعمال 26 : 27 )
انظر الثقة التي يتحدث بها ..أجابه الملك " بقليل _ أي في وقت قصير) تقنعني أن أصير مسيحيا" " فيرد بولس عليه بكلمات كلها رزانة وصدق لا تبرهن فقط على الشجاعة بل أيضا" على الحب ، حبه المدهش لهذا الملك الذي يحاكمه:" كنت أصلي الى الله أنه بقليل وبكثير ليس أنت فقط بل أيضا" جميع الذين يسمعونني اليوم يصيرون هكذا كما أنا ما خلا هذه القيود" ( أعمال 26 : 29 )
أخي العزيز، حينما تكون علاقتك وثيقة مع الرب ، فسيهبك الروح القدس القدرة أن تسلك بلا خوف ، وسيعطيك أن تتحدث بثقة وشجاعة وحكمة وأيضا" بحب في الوقت المناسب .
حبيت أني أشاركك في هذه العبارات حتى أشد من أزرك وحتى أشجعك وربنا يفتح ذراعيه لاستقبالك ..فهو يحبك قبل ان تأتي ..فكم بالحري بعده ...ربنا يحفظك ويثبتك ، وأنا مبسوطة من رغبتك وشجاعتك وربنا يقويك أكثر فأكثر..​


----------



## husam neim (21 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي على هذا الكلام الرائع بوركت وشكراً


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (21 مايو 2009)

اخى الحبيب نريد ان نشارك فى افكارك 
فياريت تقول لنا عن مدى فى تفكيرك فى الخطوه القادمه بعد ان قبلت الرب يسوع مخلص شخصى لك 
الرب معك فلا تخف


----------



## husam neim (21 مايو 2009)

اخي الكريم حيران مشكور على هذا الرد والأهتمام اود ان اقول لك انني لما اتخدت قراري بأن اعتنق المسيحية قان قرار نابع من الداخل بعد تفكير ودراسة عميقان وتعليق عل مسألة الخوف لماذا اخاف وانا مختر المسيحية ديانة التسامح والمحبة والسلام ديانة لي 
اخي حيران لقد بدأت بقرأة الأنجيل وتفسيره وكما قال لي اخ كريم ابدأ بأنجيل متى فعلاً بدأت بأنجيل متى ولقد استفدت كثيراً منه وبخصوص الخطوة الثانية اتمنى ان تساعدني وخصوصاً الصلاة


----------



## husam neim (21 مايو 2009)

اتمنى من الأخوة الطيبين مسامحتي اذا كنت قد ازعجتكم وتقبلو مسامحتي


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (21 مايو 2009)

husam neim قال:


> اخي الكريم حيران مشكور على هذا الرد والأهتمام اود ان اقول لك انني لما اتخدت قراري بأن اعتنق المسيحية قان قرار نابع من الداخل بعد تفكير ودراسة عميقان وتعليق عل مسألة الخوف لماذا اخاف وانا مختر المسيحية ديانة التسامح والمحبة والسلام ديانة لي
> اخي حيران لقد بدأت بقرأة الأنجيل وتفسيره وكما قال لي اخ كريم ابدأ بأنجيل متى فعلاً بدأت بأنجيل متى ولقد استفدت كثيراً منه وبخصوص الخطوة الثانية اتمنى ان تساعدني وخصوصاً الصلاة


تكلام مع الله كاب كصديق وقول له 
يارب ماذا تريد أن أفعل 
أرشدني بك أليك فأنا وبرغم ضعفي وجهلي أصرخ راجياً الحياة معك يا أيها الإله الحقيقى

أريد أن أختبرك الملك الذي يقتحم سجن حياتي فأنطلق حراً .

أريد أن أختبرك المحرر الذي يفكني من قيود الخطية والنجاسة .. والحزن .

أريد أن أخرج من السجن الآن لأبدأ حياتي معك من اليوم وأعيش كملك فيك كل أيام حياتي .

أشكرك وأفرح بك وأثق أنك تستمع لي آمين .


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 مايو 2009)

*


حيران قال:



تكلام مع الله كاب كصديق وقول له 
يارب ماذا تريد أن أفعل 
أرشدني بك أليك فأنا وبرغم ضعفي وجهلي أصرخ راجياً الحياة معك يا أيها الإله الحقيقى

أريد أن أختبرك الملك الذي يقتحم سجن حياتي فأنطلق حراً .

أريد أن أختبرك المحرر الذي يفكني من قيود الخطية والنجاسة .. والحزن .

أريد أن أخرج من السجن الآن لأبدأ حياتي معك من اليوم وأعيش كملك فيك كل أيام حياتي .

أشكرك وأفرح بك وأثق أنك تستمع لي آمين .

أنقر للتوسيع...


سبحانك يا إلهي
هللويا​*


----------



## الياس السرياني (21 مايو 2009)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> سبحانك يا إلهي
> هللويا​*



بالفعل استاذي صوت صارخ سبحانك يا إلهنا
انا وانا بقرأ اللي بيقولوا الأخ حيران بقف حائراً ولا أملك سوى قول الرب يسوع المسيح:
{غير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله}
ليتبارك اسم الرب القدوس الى الابد​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (21 مايو 2009)

husam neim قال:


> اخي الكريم حيران مشكور على هذا الرد والأهتمام اود ان اقول لك انني لما اتخدت قراري بأن اعتنق المسيحية قان قرار نابع من الداخل بعد تفكير ودراسة عميقان وتعليق عل مسألة الخوف لماذا اخاف وانا مختر المسيحية ديانة التسامح والمحبة والسلام ديانة لي
> اخي حيران لقد بدأت بقرأة الأنجيل وتفسيره وكما قال لي اخ كريم ابدأ بأنجيل متى فعلاً بدأت بأنجيل متى ولقد استفدت كثيراً منه وبخصوص الخطوة الثانية اتمنى ان تساعدني وخصوصاً الصلاة



الصلاه اخى هى ليست لها شروط كما كنا نفعل فى الماضى وليست حركات وليس لها اوقات ننتظرها كى نكون مع الرب 
 (الصلاة هي محادثة مع الله)
أيّها الرب يسوع، أعترف بأنّي إنسان خاطئ، اغفر خطاياي، اقبلني ابناً (ابنة) لك، إنّني أفتح الآن باب قلبي وأقبلك مخلِّصاً وسيّداً لي. من اليوم أضع ثقتي بك، تربَّع على عرش حياتي واجعلني ذلك الإنسان الذي تريدني أن أكونه. أشكرك لأنّك سمعت لصلاتي. آمين


----------



## husam neim (21 مايو 2009)

مشكورين على موقفكم الرائع معي بوركتم وشكراً


----------



## fredyyy (21 مايو 2009)

elias017 قال:


> بالفعل استاذي صوت صارخ *سبحانك* يا إلهنا​
> انا وانا بقرأ اللي بيقولوا الأخ حيران بقف *حائراً* ولا أملك سوى قول الرب يسوع المسيح:
> {غير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله}
> 
> ليتبارك اسم الرب القدوس الى الابد​


 


*إخوتي / صوت صارخ و elias017*

*أقدِّر مشاعركم جدًا ... لكن هذا هو عمل الله ... وهذه نتائج قوة التغيير الإلهي في الانسان طالب الله *

مرقس 5 : 19 
فَلَمْ يَدَعْهُ يَسُوعُ بَلْ قَالَ لَهُ: «*اذْهَبْ* إِلَى بَيْتِكَ وَإِلَى أَهْلِكَ *وَأَخْبِرْهُمْ* *كَمْ صَنَعَ الرَّبُّ بِكَ وَرَحِمَكَ*». 
20 فَمَضَى وَابْتَدَأَ *يُنَادِي* *فِي الْعَشْرِ الْمُدُنِ* كَمْ صَنَعَ بِهِ يَسُوعُ. فَتَعَجَّبَ الْجَمِيعُ. 

*أحبائي الشجرة الحية تصنع أثمارًا جيدة *


----------



## husam neim (21 مايو 2009)

تحياتي الى جميع اعضاء المنتدى ومشكرين


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (21 مايو 2009)

المسيح معاك يا حبيبي ويرشدك ويحفظك وتبقي معانا ديما


----------



## milad hanna (21 مايو 2009)

ربنا يكون معاك ويرشدك الى الطريق الصحيح حيث تجد السلام القلبى والعشرة المقدسة مع الرب يسوع


----------



## husam neim (21 مايو 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> المسيح معاك يا حبيبي ويرشدك ويحفظك وتبقي معانا ديما



مشكورة جداً على هذه المشاركة


----------



## husam neim (21 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي ميلاد على كلامك الطيب


----------



## قمر النهار (21 مايو 2009)

*اخى الغالى 

لا اعرف ماذا اقول لك لكن كل ماأود ان اقوله لك

ان الرب لايترك اولاده حتى لو كانوا غير مؤمنين فالمسيح قال انا جئت من اجل الخطاة لا من اجل ابرار


المسيح جه عشانك وعشانى فاقبل المسيح فى قلبك واجعله يعمل وذلك عن طريق الصلاة المستمرة


والقراة فى الكتاب المقدس ربنا معاك يقويك ويرعاك ويحافظ عليك ويديك نعمة وحكمة وقوة ايمان

ومحبة​*


----------



## husam neim (21 مايو 2009)

مشكورة اختي قمر النهار على هذا الكلام والموقف الطيب


----------



## husam neim (22 مايو 2009)

جميع اخواني اعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع سلام المسيح لكم ومشكورين على مساعدتم لي


----------



## husam neim (22 مايو 2009)

الرجاء من الأخوة مساعدتي في تعلم الصلاة لقد قرأة الانجيل واستفدت جداً لكن اريد تعلم الصلاة
الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## fredyyy (22 مايو 2009)

husam neim قال:


> الرجاء من الأخوة مساعدتي في تعلم الصلاة لقد قرأة الانجيل واستفدت جداً لكن اريد تعلم الصلاة
> الرجاء المساعدة


 


*الأخ / husam neim*

*رجاء الدخول الى هذا الرابط ... سوف ُيفيدك كثيرًا*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=61


----------



## fredyyy (22 مايو 2009)

*كنت أود أن ُأرسلها على الخاص يا أخ / **husam neim* * لكنه غير مفعَّل *

*أنقل لك صلاة من أجل أخونا مجدي ( حيران )*

*صلاة من أجل أخي مجدي ​
يارب
إليك نأتي 
بحيرتنا وخوفنا 
بيأسنا وكل معاصينا
إرسل سلامك لأخي مجدي 
إنزع خوفه بدد حيرته فرِحِه بك
لقد إعترف بحبه. إظهر أنت له حبك 
أنت تذهب بنفسك وراء الضال حتى تجده
قد مددت يدك إليه إجذبه إليك تجلى له بمجدك
إحفظ فكره سالمًا من كل تشويش عرفه كيف يؤمن
إفتح قلبه ليعي حبك ليُقدر فدائك ويفهم طريقك
أخرجه من الظلمة الى النور فيتقدس لك
حرره من قيود الخطية دعه يشبع بك
إروي عطشه للعيشة بالقداسة 
إحميه من تجارب إبليس
إضمن سلامته أمامك
فك لسانه ليتكلم 
إليك يارب 
آآآمين ​*


----------



## husam neim (22 مايو 2009)

مشكور جداً اخي على مساعدتك وفقك الرب وشكراً


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (22 مايو 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> *كنت أود أن ُأرسلها على الخاص يا أخ / **husam neim* *لكنه غير مفعَّل *
> 
> *أنقل لك صلاة من أجل أخونا مجدي ( حيران )*
> 
> ...


 
نعم أخى husam neim لقد غيرت هذه الصلاه حياتى 360 درجه 
نعم اخى خرجت من ظلمه موحشه الى نور ساطع لا أستطيع من شده النظر اليه ..........
نعم أخى كم حررتنى من قيود الخطيه
نعم أخى لقد شعبت روحى سلام بعد أن كان الخوف ولاشى غير الخوف هو المسيطر على كل حياتى 
نعم أخى مددت يدى الى ربى ومخلصى فلم يردنى خائبا بل ضمنى فى حضنه 
نعم اخى هذه هى الحقيقه بدون تلاعب بالالفاظ أو حبا فى الظهور فلم يصبح لدى أى هدف فى هذه الدنيا غير إرضاء ربى تاركا كل ُأمورى المعقده فى وجه نظر البشر إليه وحده 

صدقنى أخى الحبيب فى كل حرف أكتبه لك فأنت لاتدرك مامعنى 
ان الرب يلمس قلبك


----------



## husam neim (22 مايو 2009)

مشكور جداً يا متميز وفقك الرب وشكراًاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## husam neim (22 مايو 2009)

اتمنى من الرب ان يوفق جميع الاعضاء اللذين ساعدوني نحو التقدم الى طريق السيد المسيح  
وفقكم الرب جميعاً وشكراً


----------



## husam neim (22 مايو 2009)

اريد من الأخوة الاعضاء لو تكرمو شرح لي عن الروم الكاثوليك والارثدوكس


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 مايو 2009)

husam neim قال:


> اريد من الأخوة الاعضاء لو تكرمو شرح لي عن الروم الكاثوليك والارثدوكس



*ممنوع الدخول فى الطوائف, نحن نتكلم عن المسيحية ككتاب مقدس وتعاليم سمائية*


----------



## husam neim (22 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي واسف ان تكلمت عن هذا الموضوع ولكن الحقيقة كنت اريد التعمق بالدين المسيحي اكثر


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 مايو 2009)

husam neim قال:


> مشكور اخي واسف ان تكلمت عن هذا الموضوع ولكن الحقيقة كنت اريد التعمق بالدين المسيحي اكثر



*أهلا بك فى أى أمر يخص المسيحية, أما الطائفية فهى أمر سياسي وليس ديني*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (22 مايو 2009)

husam neim قال:


> مشكور اخي واسف ان تكلمت عن هذا الموضوع ولكن الحقيقة كنت اريد التعمق بالدين المسيحي اكثر


 
لااسف ولاحاجه اخى الحبيب من حقك تعرف كل شى ولكن النمو الروحى فى هذه المرحله هام جدا 
ادخل على هذا الرابط وستجد كل ماهو يفيدك

*http://st-takla.org/Agpeya_.html*


----------



## husam neim (22 مايو 2009)

الف شكر اخي حيران لتفهمك الأمر


----------



## engy_love_jesus (23 مايو 2009)

*ربنا معاك ويحميك 

واقرا الكتاب المقدس جيدا ولا تهتم بموضوع الطوائف 

زى ما قال لكل اخى انه موضوع سياسى وليس دينى 

صلى لابوك يسوع كاب وصديق محب لاولاده ​*


----------



## husam neim (23 مايو 2009)

مشكورة يا أختي وفقك الرب


----------



## husam neim (23 مايو 2009)

اكرر اسفي ان كنت تسببت بأية احراج للأخوة الاعضاء حول الموضوع السابق تقبلو اسفي وشكراً


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 مايو 2009)

*


husam neim قال:



			اكرر اسفي ان كنت تسببت بأية احراج للأخوة الاعضاء حول الموضوع السابق تقبلو اسفي وشكراً
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا يوجد ما تعتذر عنه, وأهلا بأى استفسار

ولينير المسيح قلبك وفكرك وحياتك*


----------



## husam neim (23 مايو 2009)

الف شكر ياخي الغالي صوت صارخ مشكور لأهتمامك بي ومساعدتي وتقبلك موقفي


----------



## husam neim (24 مايو 2009)

هل ممكن من الاخوة الاعضاء تفسير مفصل لأنجيل متى


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مايو 2009)

husam neim قال:


> هل ممكن من الاخوة الاعضاء تفسير مفصل لأنجيل متى



*
http://www.arabchurch.com/tafser.php
*


----------



## husam neim (24 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي وفقك الرب وشكراً


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 مايو 2009)

husam neim قال:


> هل ممكن من الاخوة الاعضاء تفسير مفصل لأنجيل متى





http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/matew.htm


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 مايو 2009)

husam neim قال:


> الرجاء من الأخوة مساعدتي في تعلم الصلاة لقد قرأة الانجيل واستفدت جداً لكن اريد تعلم الصلاة
> الرجاء المساعدة



*نبدأ الصلاة
بسم الأب والإبن والروح القدس إله واحد أمين
ثم نقول الصلاة الربانية​*
*أبانا الذى فى السموات ليتقدس إسمك ليأتى ملكوتك لتكن مشيئتك 
كما فى السماء كذلك على الأرض
خبزنا الذى للغد أعطنا اليوم وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا
ولا تدخلنا فى تجربة لكن نجنا من الشرير بالمسيح يسوع ربنا 
لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد 
إلى الأبد أأأأمين​*


----------



## husam neim (26 مايو 2009)

مشكورة اختي الغالية باركك الرب وشكراً على هذه المشاعدة


----------



## husam neim (26 مايو 2009)

الرجاء من الاخوة الاعضاء مساعدتي بخصوص الصلاة من الخطوة الاولى


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 مايو 2009)

husam neim قال:


> الرجاء من الاخوة الاعضاء مساعدتي بخصوص الصلاة من الخطوة الاولى



*الخطوة الأولى هى الإستعداد الروحى للتكلم مع الرب وتفتح قلبك وتكلم الرب
إن الرب يسوع فى الموعظة على الجبل قال 
إذا صليتم فقولوا 
أبانا الذى فى السموات ......
نحن لا نتوضأ قبل الصلاة لأن الإستعداد والنظافة تكون عندنا من الداخل​*


----------



## husam neim (26 مايو 2009)

مشكورة اختي على هذه المساعدة


----------



## husam neim (27 مايو 2009)

سلام المسيح لجميع الاخوة الاعضاء


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مايو 2009)

*


husam neim قال:



			سلام المسيح لجميع الاخوة الاعضاء

أنقر للتوسيع...


وسلام المسيح يكون لك, ولينير قلبك وفكرك وحياتك*


----------



## husam neim (27 مايو 2009)

مشكور ياغالي


----------



## husam neim (29 مايو 2009)

اخواني اعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع لقد قلت لكم في اول صفحة انني مقيم في قطر للأسف هنا لم اجد الكنيسة التي تساعدني لذلك قررت غداً الذهاب الى بلدي الحبيب سوريا ولقد قمت بمراسلة اكثر من كنيسة ولقد رحبوا ترحيباً شديداً بي لذلك اريد ان اشكر جميع اعضاء هذا المنتدى الغالي لمساعدتي والوقوف جانبي للتقدم نحو طريق السيد المسيح اكرر شكري ثانية وأيضاً اعتذ:Love_Letter_Send:ر اذا كنت قد سببت ازعاج لأي شخص بوركتم وشكراً


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مايو 2009)

husam neim قال:


> اخواني اعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع لقد قلت لكم في اول صفحة انني مقيم في قطر للأسف هنا لم اجد الكنيسة التي تساعدني لذلك قررت غداً الذهاب الى بلدي الحبيب سوريا ولقد قمت بمراسلة اكثر من كنيسة ولقد رحبوا ترحيباً شديداً بي لذلك اريد ان اشكر جميع اعضاء هذا المنتدى الغالي لمساعدتي والوقوف جانبي للتقدم نحو طريق السيد المسيح اكرر شكري ثانية وأيضاً اعتذ:love_letter_send:ر اذا كنت قد سببت ازعاج لأي شخص بوركتم وشكراً



*ربنا يكون معاك ويبارك حياتك ويعطيك أن تحيا فى نوره*


----------



## Kerya_Layson (30 مايو 2009)

_سلام المسيح يملاء قلبك اخى  حسام
اسف ان هذا الرد جاء متاخر لاكن تابعت الموضوع كله كلمه كلمه فكان لابد ان اكتب كلمه اعبر بيها عن فرحى تجاه خلاصك حبيب
صدقنى  كادت فرحتى بيك ان تجعلنى ابكى لان الله افتقد قلبك وصنع بك خلاصا
ومازال يصنع مع كثيرين سواء بنا فى المنتدى او حتى خارج النت عموما الله بتعامل مع كل البشر حسب ثقافتهم
فلنمجد الله قائلين مبارك انت ايها الرب الاله لانك من اجل شقاء المساكين وتنهد البائسين تقوم وتصنع الخلاص علانيه
اما بخصوص الصلاه يااخى حسام احب اقول لك
صلى بأى لغه وبأى اسلوب ولو حستى تتكلم بقلبك ولا بشفتاك
فالله يسمع صوت صمتنا ويسمع صوت مشاعرنا تجاهه سواء بكلام ام بدون
صلى الى الله وتكلم معه كأب  شوفت حبيبى الابن يكلم ابوه ازاى
قوله يارب اعتبرنى ابنك وعاملنى  كانى طفل
فالطفل يحتاج الى من يرشده ومن يسنده ارشدنى واسندنى
الطفل يحتاج الى من يقويه ويغزيه قوينى يارب وغزينى من روحك
الطفل يحتاج الى من يحتضنه ويحميه احمينى يارب واحتضنى
الطفل يحتاج الى من ينظفه من اوساخه نظفنا من اوساخنا (الخطيه) ونقى قلوبناا وافكارنا وحواسنا
اتعامل مع الله هكذا لان الهنا اله متواضع يقبل الحوار معه
اله حنون يخرج من الجافى حلاوة وهوذا الجافى لا يزال جافيا
اله قوى يستطيع ان يمسكك بيده فيحميك
اله يسعى لخلاصك اولا لانه يريد ان جميع الناس يخلصون والى معرفه الحق يقبلون
وايضا اشكر الله من كل قلبك
قله يارب اشكرك على انك اعطيتنى هذا المنتدى اتكلم وافكر مع اخرين
قله يارب اشكرك لانك عرفتنى طريقك ولم تدعنى اهلك
قله الان يارب عاملنى كانى مريض لان الله قال انه جاء للابرار لاكن للمرضى
المريض من نفسه لا يقوم ...اقمنى اذا يارب 
المريض من نفسه لا يشفى...اشفينى اذا يارب من الخطيه
المريض من نفسه يياس ويضيع....رد فى روحك وارشدنى فى طريق مستقيم وانر لى هذا الطريق
واقرء سفر المزامير حسب ترتيبها فى كتاب الاجبيه(صلوات الساعات)
ما اجمل المزامير وانت ترتل مع داود النبى ستجد كل ما تشعر بيه فى هذه المزامير
الله يكون معاك الى الابد 
الله يرشدك ويقويك
الله يحميك وينجيك
ونشكر الله من اجله عمله معك ولالهنا المجد الابد امين
سلام المسيح بقلبك
_


----------



## Kerya_Layson (30 مايو 2009)

اسف جدا المشاركه بعثت مرتين


----------



## fredyyy (30 مايو 2009)

kawkab_albaryia قال:


> اسف جدا المشاركه بعثت مرتين


 

*أخونا / *kawkab_albaryia

*تم حذف المشاركة المكررة *

*وقبلنا إعتذارك .... يارب تقبل إعتذاري ( بالنسبة لكلمة الأخت بل الأخ )*


----------



## husam neim (30 مايو 2009)

الف شكر للغوالي انني ابعث هذه الرسالة من المطار الان شكر خاص للكوكب يلي منور المنتدى


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (30 مايو 2009)

husam neim قال:


> الف شكر للغوالي انني ابعث هذه الرسالة من المطار الان شكر خاص للكوكب يلي منور المنتدى



لاتنسنا اخى الحبيب حسام فى صلاتك 
ا اهنئك اخى الحبيب على نعمه الخلاص
كما اهنئك على عودتك الى ارض الوطن ويالها من عوده مع الحبيب

مشاركتك  اخى الحبيب kawkab_albaryia موثره جدا 
الرب يبارك فيك وفى هذا المنتدى


----------

